# Sunday 2-15 Lookin Good



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Same deal deep stuff!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Sent you a pm


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure the WX is gonna be cooperative :-(


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah you might be right? We fished today had to cut it short got just a little bumpy. Also concerned about the thunder storms we're getin right now.


----------

